# Our Uranium



## laurie (19 February 2007)

Why is this Federal Goverment allowing foreign companies to buy our Uranium companies I would have thought keeping this commodity in Australians hands would have been a priority by the Feds if they think its important enough to step in,in the N.T. and pushing states to allow mining then whats the point if it allows foreign investment to take it over   

cheers laurie


----------



## radio-active man (20 February 2007)

Our "HONORABLE?????" politicians would sell their own mothers for a buck   ...


----------



## billhill (20 February 2007)

Thats the way the world works, unless of course you are in Russia in which case you just steal it from the people who have already done the hard work.


----------



## Noskcid (20 February 2007)

radio-active man said:
			
		

> Our "HONORABLE?????" politicians would sell their own mothers for a buck   ...






Foreign countries need this stuff and their companies can afford the operations, which would fast track alot of things = as radio active man said, it will earn them an extra buck!!!!


----------

